# The Good Wife (Part 6)



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

Get home Friday afternoon - have been travelling a lot. 

Fell asleep on her Friday night. This was my way of "accidentally" avoiding sex. I feel bad for her and decided to give her a break. So despite her kind and repeated offers - last night represented 3 weeks of abstinence. We have been together 6 nights and 6 mornings during the 3 weeks and she has offered about half of them. I played the "I am soooooo tired game" or in the mornings "can we connect tonight"? 

Saturday we spent the day together. I was tense and edgy. It was a high conflict day. She was just being herself. And instead of being playful and fun when she was being - particular about stuff - I was aggressive and combative....

We had dinner. It got better. We got home - and got in bed and it was good. Really good for her too. 

Sunday morning - I initiated - there really wasn't time - she looked at the clock and shrugged. And all that self (mine) control just disappeared in less time than it takes to sneeze. 

She kept it together - The Good Wife knows that two children in one bed makes for a bad, bad outcome. I slowly pulled it together. Off to church and back. We are home - she goes to do some errands asks if I can do a grocery run. The child in me is now angrily thinking (WTF - WHY did that not get done Friday before I came home)? The adult me, now firmly in control (realizing this is a perfect opportunity to make up for being a prick for most of the weekend) says "sure thing, lets make a quick list". Middle of the afternoon - I am watching a recording of "The Good Wife" - yes I love that show - and she comes in the bedroom. Sits next to me and says:

*"The rest of the day is ALL ABOUT YOU - so you decide what, when and where everything happens from now until we sleep". *

I took her face in my hands and said "change into shorts and a tank top". So from 3 or so until 10 was extended lite-foreplay and from 10 to 11 was the real thing. At 11:02 an earthquake like event rippled through me, and I realized the roaring sound in my ears was my own hyperventilation. My internal seismograph registered 7, 8, 9 and then cracked. 

As the ripples slowly faded away and my breathing began to steady I heard my wife very nonchalantly inquire "was that (brief pause for emphasis) ok"? 

And I started to laugh.....


----------

